# UFC 94: St-pierre Vs Penn 2



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*







*
*UFC 94: ST-PIERRE VS PENN 2*

Date: Jan-31-2009
Event Type: PPV Live
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena, Nevada​

*Fight Card:*

*Welterweight Championship bout:* (17-2-0) *Georges St-Pierre *vs.  *BJ Penn *(14-4-1)

*Light Heavyweight bout:* (13-0-0)*Lyoto Machida* vs. *Thiago Silva  *(13-0-0)

*Welterweight bout:* (17-2-1) *Jon Fitch* vs. *Akihiro Gono* (29-13-7)

*Welterweight bout:* (18-5-0) *Karo Parisyan* vs. *Dong Hyun Kim* (11-0-1)

*Light Heavyweight bout:* (14-4-0) *Stephan Bonnar* vs. *Jon Jones* (7-0-0)

*Lightweight bout:* (13-3-0) *Thiago Tavares* vs. *Manvel Gamburyan* (8-3-0)


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

BJ wins via Yo Momma joke


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeah son that's right I'm going to witness history live as I see BJ Crowned the first ever 2 Division Champion in the UFC!!!


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes sir! WAR BJ!! I am so pumped for this fight.raise01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Finally get to see Lyoto again. woot!

BJ Penn and GSP not only on the same card, but fighting in a rematch...amazing!

What? I get me some Fitch too? Ultra sexy.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I really can't predict this fight. BJ did very well the first time, and that was when BJ didn't fully commit to training. BJ has stepped his game up tenfold though, but so has GSP. This fight could go either way, but its going to be great.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

This card looks GREAT. GSP, BJ, Fitch, Machida, Thiago, Karo, and Bonnar. All great fighters. Hopefully Machida manages to make it an exciting fight, win or lose, to get the fans on his side.


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

FTW GSP. Please smash BJ and his arrogant ass back to hawaii.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't wait for this card. It looks awesome. 

By the way, SINISTER, that picture of BJ clocking Sherk is awesome.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome card, can't wait! 

GSP by (T)KO in round 3 or 4.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

This match-up between BJ and Georges is going to be a fight that is remembered for years as two of the greatest fighters going at it. I can't wait! Let's go BJ!!

Also, Silva, please KO Machida. I'm sick of his boring A$$ being mentioned for a title shot.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

WAR THIAGO!


----------



## tom_ed (Dec 1, 2008)

Anderson Silva
Fedor
PJ Penn
GSP

Top 4 P4P fighters. And we get to see 2 of them face off! If BJ wins it will be amazing, and i hope he does! But what would make this bout fight of the century is to see GSP submit Penn. That would be even more incredible.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I really can't understand why everybody is getting so excited over this fight. The first fight wasn't even that great why is it you all think the second one is going to be epic?

If GSP gets BJ on his back again it will end like the last time. GSP by boring decision.


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> I really can't understand why everybody is getting so excited over this fight. The first fight wasn't even that great why is it you all think the second one is going to be epic?
> 
> If GSP gets BJ on his back again it will end like the last time. GSP by boring decision.


they are both better fighters then they were in the first fight. BJ's hands are better now and allaround GSP is better. this fight will most likely be a war. i dont see it going to a decision at all. someones getting Ko'd or submitted in 5 rounds. i hope Bj wins thiago wins and fitch lets **** the vbookie for all hes worth!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

BJJ Fight Team said:


> they are both better fighters then they were in the first fight. BJ's hands are better now and allaround GSP is better. this fight will most likely be a war. i dont see it going to a decision at all. someones getting Ko'd or submitted in 5 rounds. i hope Bj wins thiago wins and fitch lets **** the vbookie for all hes worth!


Your assuming this fight will remain standing! Both of these guys are amazing on the ground. So amazing that they actually cancel each other out. For instance, the last time they met GSP had BJ Penn on his back. GSP couldn't do anything on the top and BJ couldn't do anything off his back.


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> Your assuming this fight will remain standing! Both of these guys are amazing on the ground. So amazing that they actually cancel each other out. For instance, the last time they met GSP had BJ Penn on his back. GSP couldn't do anything on the top and BJ couldn't do anything off his back.


did i say it will remain standing...NO i said it will not go the distance. and i said it will end by k.o or submission. and have you watched any of there fights recently. i dont care what happened 2 years ago when they fought. they are 2 totally diffrent fighters now ecspecially pierre. either one of them is going to knock the other out or will be submitted. ill bet my whole bankroll on it.


----------



## ThatGuyUkno (Dec 1, 2008)

its hard to say who's gonna win, GSP overall is an awesome fighter with great game plans for his matches but BJ is a beast his hand's r better n u cant down his ground game. I cant wait to see these guys go at it again!!


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

ThatGuyUkno said:


> its hard to say who's gonna win, GSP overall is an awesome fighter with great game plans for his matches but BJ is a beast his hand's r better n u cant down his ground game. I cant wait to see these guys go at it again!!


thats what im saying:thumb02:


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't really care for BJ but if he wins without any eye pokes or holding onto chokes longer than necessary I will be happy as long as it's an entertainig fight.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think GSP vs. BJ will be that amazing. The first fight didn't blow my mind.

I realize they're both better fighters. But I imagine GSP will control the fight with his wrestling and sub defense.

Machida will defeat Thiago handedly (sorry, Machida haters!).

And am I the only one that thinks Fitch vs. Gono is a joke?
I don't see Gono winning this standing, on the ground, or even making it to a decision.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Even if Fitch is above his level, I am definitely not counting Gono out. He has pulled some crazy subs and his stand up isn't so bad. I don't think he will win, but I also don't think it will be as one sided as you make it out to be.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Even if Fitch is above his level, I am definitely not counting Gono out. He has pulled some crazy subs and his stand up isn't so bad. I don't think he will win, but* I also don't think it will be as one sided as you make it out to be*.


Just my opinion, of course. If it's more competitive than that I will be thrilled. I'd like to see Gono succeed in the UFC, but I don't think he's going to have an answer for Fitch's wrestling game.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Def pumped for this card...wow BJ vs GSP and Lyoto vs Silva.......wait what Fitch too and Karo yeah boy tis is one of those ppv's you dont miss.............props to Jon Jones & ToezUp:thumb02:


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> If GSP gets BJ on his back again it will end like the last time. GSP by boring decision.



Maybe not this time. BJ still looks like the same old BJ with a tad better cardio. He looked winded after throwing jabs for three rounds against sherk. On the other hand GSP has grown TREMENDOUSLY. When he puts BJ on his back I look for a 3rd round TKO


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you serious?!? Two of the best in the world, pound for pound in the second round of a possible trilogy? It's gonna be great and I pick GSP. His superior training and focus will win the day. BJ fights for the adrenaline rush, the ego boost and the pure fun of fighting. But he also parties for the adrenaline rush and fun of it as well.

GSP seems to have a single minded passion and discipline and focus. Plus, he's the bigger and stronger fighter. 

Look for GSP to ground n pound his way to another stoppage, despite occasional flashes of striking and BJJ brilliance from Penn. 





Bonnar426 said:


> I really can't understand why everybody is getting so excited over this fight. The first fight wasn't even that great why is it you all think the second one is going to be epic?
> 
> If GSP gets BJ on his back again it will end like the last time. GSP by boring decision.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am shocked people are not pumped for this one. I have BJ by 4th round RNC. I think 2/3 of this fight will be on the feet where they will both land. GSP has better footwork and will land jabs and leg kicks and BJ has better timing and more power(as far as hands go) and will land some big shots. GSP will put BJ on his back to try and win rounds I doubt BJ tries too hard for a takedown. I think BJ will sweep at some point though and GSP will be doomed if BJ puts him on his back


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, that's a controversial call! I say controversial since GSP has been dominating everyone he faces on the ground and his takedowns and G n P have been unstoppable. At least you're taking a definite stand.

I think GSP is too smart to stand and exchange with Penn and will go to his bread and butter: takedowns, G n P and look for a possible submission as well. Penn's submission defense is outstanding though, so I think GSP will rely on his likely superior conditioning to wear down Penn on the ground with strikes. 



kamikaze145 said:


> I am shocked people are not pumped for this one. I have BJ by 4th round RNC. I think 2/3 of this fight will be on the feet where they will both land. GSP has better footwork and will land jabs and leg kicks and BJ has better timing and more power(as far as hands go) and will land some big shots. GSP will put BJ on his back to try and win rounds I doubt BJ tries too hard for a takedown. I think BJ will sweep at some point though and GSP will be doomed if BJ puts him on his back


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

wolfbot said:


> Wow, that's a controversial call! I say controversial since GSP has been dominating everyone he faces on the ground and his takedowns and G n P have been unstoppable. At least you're taking a definite stand.
> 
> I think GSP is too smart to stand and exchange with Penn and will go to his bread and butter: takedowns, G n P and look for a possible submission as well. Penn's submission defense is outstanding though, so I think GSP will rely on his likely superior conditioning to wear down Penn on the ground with strikes.


Uhm... what? BJ Penn is the king of the ground game, and has the most amazing flexibility. I think GSP has a better stand up than Penn because that is what GSP had done most of his life. I doubt GSP would go for a submission on BJ PENN who is probably like a 20 degree BJJ black belt.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Man this card is just fkn sick. I know ppl are pissed since GSP isnt fighting Thiago and Bj isnt vsing Kenny but damn im fkn excited for BJ GSP. I got GSP winning going into later rounds, while BJ does have good cardio now days i don't think he'll be able to handle GSP's pace for 5 rounds. 

Anyway, my boy Machida is going to hand Thiago his 1st loss and it will be awesome cause he is getting closer to a title shot. 

Jon Fitch is on the card.....fkn awesome 

and DONG HYON KIM v Parysian...FOTN possibly 
I hope Dong comes in prepared like he did against Tan and not against Brown cause he is a SICK fighter


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TheAbbott said:


> Maybe not this time. *BJ still looks like the same old BJ with a tad better cardio. He looked winded after throwing jabs for three rounds against sherk.* On the other hand GSP has grown TREMENDOUSLY. When he puts BJ on his back I look for a 3rd round TKO


I'm sorry but I really don't think that fight is a good indicator of BJ's "improved" cardio. Sherk never really pushed the pace at all in that fight. He only attempted one takedown and decided to box with BJ in a slow pace. If Sherk would have went for more takedowns who knows how BJ's cardio would have held up?


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

He really did look tired from throwing all those jabs at Sherk. All those jabs kept Sherk at bay not allowing him to shoot IMO


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Its funny cos they say that if you get attacked by a shark, you should punch it on the nose. BJ did just that, and whadda ya know, it worked!! :thumb02:


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Its funny cos they say that if you get attacked by a shark, you should punch it on the nose. BJ did just that, and whadda ya know, it worked!! :thumb02:


Awesome!


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I'd rather see Nate Diaz vs Clay Guida on the main card than Bonnar vs Jones, even Gamburyan vs Tavares for that matter.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> I'd rather see *Nick Diaz* vs Clay Guida on the main card than Bonnar vs Jones, even Gamburyan vs Tavares for that matter.


Nate Diaz, not Nick. Though i hope we get to see Nick back in the UFC soon


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TheAbbott said:


> He really did look tired from throwing all those jabs at Sherk. All those jabs kept Sherk at bay not allowing him to shoot IMO


It's not like Sherk would've shot anyway. He tried to show people that he can stand and trade with Penn, and he paid for it. Stupid, stupid gameplan.

Nice to see Jake O'Brien get another shot. 

Ditto Matt Arroyo, who while not knowing any striking, is pretty fun on the ground.

Many fans are going to hop off the Thiago Silva bandwagon and jump on the Lyoto Machida wagon after they fight.


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

diaz and guida really should be on the main card, thats a quality match up


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! in the last 24 hours i've wathced re-runs of GSP vs Trigg, and Penn vs Hughes 2. 

I cant f*cking wait for BJ and GSP to fight again. Its gonna be one of the fights of the year for sure!


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

this card is sick....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

New Wiki has the Karo fight bumped and the Diaz VS Guida match on the main card.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_94


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This card is great! Can't wait to watch it.

War BJ!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

i love GSP but both fighters are quite capable of pulling out some crazy move at any time. Regardless of BJ's cardio I feel like this fight will come down to whose mental game is better re: when to unleash the frenzied sub or beatdown.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I guess they decided to go with a new poster...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love it. GSP looks like he dwarfs BJ.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn I am very badly waiting for this card to take place. The damn card is stacked to the hilt, and the main event is an awsome rematch. 

This is gonna be a good one.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

J.P. said:


> New Wiki has the Karo fight bumped and the Diaz VS Guida match on the main card.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_94


Damn man I hope it gets shown. It's a potential FOTN if Karo comes in in shape (hopefully) there could be some serious judo magic on display.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I never understand why people use wiki for anything that has to do with upcoming fight cards, if you check now it has Lesnar vs Fedor added


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bj can hardly wait


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He is one bad little Buddha, especially with that dimple.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know what the hell BJ is doing there (he's probably high) but the poster is sweet and BJ's girl is damn cute.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

BJ strikes me as sort of socially awkward and his face is always twitching. But what a bad ass.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

This card is looking sweet! But the fight I cant wait for is Machida vs T. Silva! 13-0 vs 13-0! :thumb02:

I cant wait! 

ANd by the way, this PPV is free on Spike right?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Scorch said:


> This card is looking sweet! But the fight I cant wait for is Machida vs T. Silva! 13-0 vs 13-0! :thumb02:
> 
> I cant wait!
> 
> ANd by the way, this PPV is free on Spike right?


no it's not, start saving now


----------



## Keanman (Nov 5, 2008)

You guys have to remember the last time these guys met BJ broke St. Pierre's nose early. It dogged him the entire fight. I can't predict who will win but if nothing like that happens again I give the slightest advantage to St. Pierre.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

im thinking if its all about stand up , pierre being longer , better kicks could keep bj away and possibly win a ud . if gsp decides to straight up box bj like sherk did , bj gets pieere .ground really is a tough call with either of these beasts , but i think baby j s got the slight edge maybe .be great to see . war bj !! and im canadian , but i think bjs the underdog here , so hoping he pulls it off .....and hey , if serra can do it once , bj definitely is a threat fer gsp .


----------



## louis.dizon (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know who to choose. Both are extremely well-rounded fighters. Both have excellent grappling and stand-up. I can't wait to watch this bout.

Don't forget Mr. Kim. he's an excellent fighter given that he is very skilled in upper-body grappling with his Judo background. Karo has his hands full.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't see how it's "controversial." Watch the fight. It's an easy 29-28 decision for GSP. You don't judge based on blood or other cosmetic damage.

As much as I beleive BJ doesn't deserve a title fight at 170, I can't wait for this bout so can GSP beat BJ again and leave no doubt than he's the better man at 170.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

norfolkgracie1 said:


> dont see gsp moving up a class. he cant. the guys above him will chew him up.


Well I can't think of anyone at 185 that would "chew him up". I think he would even give Anderson Silva trouble.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

norfolkgracie1 said:


> silva would destroy him. if gsp thought he would stand a chance he would ask for a fight and take two belts instead of losing the one he has to someone lighter. j. horn,c. leben,d. lister,n. quarry are some others i think he would be fun to watch fight... but silva...nah, that frenchy couldnt handle it.


GSP isn't fighting at 185 because he is afraid? Does that make all of the Welterweights pussies? Since when do fighters get faulted for only fighting in their own weight class?

But I see that you are expecting BJ to win, which would explain your lack of respect for GSP. I guess we'll find out in a couple of months


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

You realise GSP only has ONE title defense right? You act like he has been champ for ages.

BJ only has TWO title defenses. Both Florian and Alves are getting screwed due to this fight, but that is an argument we've already had 20 times.

My point is simply that stating that GSP is not challenging himself because he isn't fighting at 185 is just nonsense.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

norfolkgracie1 said:


> i say controversial because gsp got the cards from takedowns. he got pounded on the whole fight. takedowns were his only defense from being knocked out.





norfolkgracie1 said:


> but i respect the hell out of a guy who is not afraid to venture out of his comfort zone. dont see gsp moving to bj's natural weight class or up a class for that matter. he cant. the guys above him will chew him up.





norfolkgracie1 said:


> if you go back to my original post it says i think gsp has the advantage.


Ok, let me get this straight. You said that GSP has the advantage due to his size, but that he doesn't have your respect because he only fights in his own weight class, unlike BJ who is willing to fight at 170 for a free shot at a title.

You then go on to say that GSP would have no chance at 185, because they would "chew him up".



norfolkgracie1 said:


> gsp has done that. what next sit there and grow old till retirement? thats boring.


At least BJ has two title defenses before he moved up a weight class, GSP only has one.




norfolkgracie1 said:


> you little schoolgirls from canada and england.


Just for the record, I served 6 years in the United States Air Force, and am currently deployed in Qatar. I have lived in England for the last 9 years at RAF Mildenhall, 5 with the Air Force, and 4 as a civilian, although I spend a lot of my time down here in the Middle East.




norfolkgracie1 said:


> it seems ive offended some. good! you girls enjoy the fight in jan.


 Offended? How am I offended? If I was British or Canadian then I might be offended... If wanting to debate your statements that I disagree with is not something you can handle, then don't make the statements in the first place. Or share them with someone who doesn't know anything about the UFC.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

norfolkgracie1 said:


> im not a gsp fan. he is a phenominal fighter but i expect more from someone


Like what? Moving up a weight class after one title defense? Rubbish.

I'm not defending either fighter, I am trying to get you to explain why you don't respect GSP, and your only reasoning is that he doesn't fight at 185. I guess the debate is over


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

norfolkgracie1- drop calling everyone "girls" and picking childish fights- get back to the topic.

Simple as that.​


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yeh, canadians are girls....we grow up playing hockey and it turns us all into pussies


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Nnorfolkgracie1, how does the fact that GSP's a Canadian, or a "frenchie" affect what kind of fighter he is?

You must think so, otherwise you wouldn't keep making reference to those things.


----------



## norfolkgracie1 (Dec 15, 2008)

holy crap you guys are sensitive. this is why i pulled out the girl card earlier.

back to topic


GSP/Penn- strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm only surprised that it took so long.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Fitch is confirmed to fight AKihiro Gono on this card. It's up on his website


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

:confused05:

GSP will win, again

:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Fitch is confirmed to fight AKihiro Gono on this card. It's up on his website


Damn, another loss for Gono. He's going to get smashed in this fight.


----------



## Bigstu31s (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm hoping GSP wins this one but it will be close


----------



## cpbama7to11 (Dec 29, 2008)

Damone said:


> Damn, another loss for Gono. He's going to get smashed in this fight.


What I was thinking.

It looks like a solid card. I'm excited to see Lyoto fight. If Machida wins, does he get next look after the winner of the Hendo/Franklin fight at Evans?


----------



## Karl-Oskar (Dec 15, 2008)

*Machida too boring?*

I personally think it is fun to see a fighter that is so measured and cool in the octagon. It's all about winning . I hope he gets a championship bout soon. He will own Thiago in UFC 94( I love Thiago, but I think Machida is to smart and elusive for him).
Is Machida boring?


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

this card is better than UFC 92 and 84 put together


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Machida is boring, yeah, _if_ you expect every fight to be Griffin-Bonnar I.
I don't, so I don't think he's boring at all. But I may be in the minority there.


----------



## zeozaza (Jan 2, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I really can't predict this fight. BJ did very well the first time, and that was when BJ didn't fully commit to training. BJ has stepped his game up tenfold though, but so has GSP. This fight could go either way, but its going to be great.


problem with BJ penn has always been his conditioning, and thats one of GSP's strengths.. so it might go in that direction... but at the same time, BJ knows that, and i cannot imagine that he will come unprepared... so i am hoping for a great fast paced fight !!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll pick St. Pierre to beat Penn by decision. I can see it going either way, though. It should be good.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I woke up today and decided that GSP will win. 

It pretty much changes everyday lol.


----------



## Keeran (Nov 22, 2008)

this is the fight i have been dieing to see for a while now will we see a conditioned BJ take it to the french canadian with his death top game and sick skills. on the other hand we may see a fat tubblet bj who will get pwned by GSPs skills- very entertaining.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I was just watching the UFC 94 preview. Rogan's like "Thiago Silva is a murderer."


----------



## chiwa (Mar 24, 2008)

As much as I want to see this fight, I don't think this is the time. They both have plenty of good contenders. I would rather see Kenny v BJ, and GSP v Thiago Alves, on the same card, than this fight now. They both need some defences before selling a superfight. The only one who has seemed to clean out his division is Anderson. 

And I really want to see what will happen with Thiago and Lyoto.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

chiwa said:


> As much as I want to see this fight, I don't think this is the time. They both have plenty of good contenders. I would rather see Kenny v BJ, and GSP v Thiago Alves, on the same card, than this fight now. They both need some defences before selling a superfight. The only one who has seemed to clean out his division is Anderson.
> 
> And I really want to see what will happen with Thiago and Lyoto.


I differ from you because I think this is the perfect time for BJ vs GSP. You have two of the top p4p fighters in the sport at the top of their games. I don't want to see another Liddell/Silva fight when both fighters are on a downslide, or even worse, one of the fighters gets a bad injury. 

At the time this fight was getting worked out, Florian was not a concensus #1 (he is now) and Alves still had that missed weight hanging over his head and needed another fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah this is the absolute perfect time for these two. The fought once while they were trying to rise up. Now they are both champions and two of the greatest fighters in the world. A rematch in their prime was absolutely needed and we're getting it! Florian and Alves can wait quietly in the corner, they'll get their chance soon enough, but this fight is way more important.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow UFC 94 is going to be epic! It's probably the first card where I'm interested in every fight. Then to finish off the night with some good ol' BJ and GSP will be just about too much MMA goodness to ingest.
Wilson vs Howard, Bonnar vs Jones, Diaz vs Guida, Fitch vs Gono, Parisyan vs Kim, Machida vs Silva, BJ vs GSP..... 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=doggup8LHrs

Ooops!


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Wow UFC 94 is going to be epic! It's probably the first card where I'm interested in every fight. Then to finish off the night with some good ol' BJ and GSP will be just about too much MMA goodness to ingest.
> Wilson vs Howard, Bonnar vs Jones, Diaz vs Guida, Fitch vs Gono, Parisyan vs Kim, Machida vs Silva, BJ vs GSP.....
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=doggup8LHrs
> ...


Damn thats a pretty good card


----------



## smart75 (Dec 30, 2007)

GSP will win by UD

Thiago Silva will win by TKO


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Lyoto is about to explode the myth of Thiago Silva.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Lyoto is about to explode the myth of Thiago Silva.


He sure is. It's going to be interesting to see how many people hop off the Thiago Silva bandwagon. Silva is not ready for someone like Machida. Nobody is ready for Lyoto, which is why you have guys like Rampage, Forrest and Franklin avoiding him like the plague.

You saw what he did to Franklin, who tried to go right after him. What the hell is Silva going to do?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Silva's indeed a great match-up for him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Everyone except Rashad Evans is a great match-up for him.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

And Anderson Silva, but that can't happen


----------



## Gucci Little Pi (Jan 13, 2009)

I can barley contain myself for Penn / GSP 2.
I am hoping Georges comes out on top again, but its going to be close.


----------



## Future_Champ (Jan 8, 2008)

In my opinion BJ is gonna dominate. I feel sorry for GSP. When BJ has his mind set on it its over.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to have to disagree.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

This card is so much better than 93, at least to me.


----------



## chiwa (Mar 24, 2008)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> I differ from you because I think this is the perfect time for BJ vs GSP. You have two of the top p4p fighters in the sport at the top of their games. I don't want to see another Liddell/Silva fight when both fighters are on a downslide, or even worse, one of the fighters gets a bad injury.
> 
> At the time this fight was getting worked out, Florian was not a concensus #1 (he is now) and Alves still had that missed weight hanging over his head and needed another fight.


 My point is they both just got back to the top, BJ solidified his belt, and GSP defended his once. Hell yes they are both top 5 p4p, and if they beat a couple more top contenders, this would be a monster fight in the fall.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> This card is so much better than 93, at least to me.


I agree 100%.. I'm just ready to see BJ and GSP go at it. Regardless of who wins, I'm still a fan of both.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

chiwa said:


> My point is they both just got back to the top, BJ solidified his belt, and GSP defended his once. Hell yes they are both top 5 p4p, and if they beat a couple more top contenders, this would be a monster fight in the fall.


I get what you're saying. I just think BJ coming off a win over Sherk in a very hyped fight and GSP dominating Fitch made this a great time for the match. I have stated many times I don't particularly like the idea of a dual champ, but if this fight got delayed, we might not see it anytime soon. I don't think BJ will have a problem with Florian or GSP with Alves, but you never know in MMA. I'd hate to see something throw a wrench into this potential great fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

About that.....Does anyone know who the ref is going to be?


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i am hanging out for the BJ/GSP fight also. Whilst i am a fan of both guys i find this really hard to predict. It could go either way. One thing i see is that if it ends early its probably BJ's win but if it goes 5 i see a win for GSP. BJ has the more superior killer desire to win, but i see GSP as the worlds supreme athlete - and that counts for a lot.

As far as a likely outcome - either BJ by Submission or GSP by TKO or decision - i just cant see it any other way.

Anyhow, who knows, cant wait for this fight.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

Future_Champ said:


> In my opinion BJ is gonna dominate. I feel sorry for GSP. When BJ has his mind set on it its over.


I don't agree with that at all. I don't see either fighter dominating, it's going to be a really close fight. Don't think GSP is a slouch. Don't count GSP out of this, or vice versa.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> This card is so much better than 93, at least to me.


any card would be better than 93 IMO


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

The 31st needs to get here fast.


----------



## BarryBones (Jan 19, 2009)

Bj penn is going to go to town. He's ready, hes where he needs to be. Gsp is a great fighter but penn is going to hurt him.

Penn will finish gsp by the end of the third round.


----------



## billhicks (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't wait to see BJ get his ass kicked. The guy is by far one of the most unlikable in the entire UFC.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

BarryBones said:


> Bj penn is going to go to town. He's ready, hes where he needs to be. Gsp is a great fighter but penn is going to hurt him.
> 
> Penn will finish gsp *by the end of the third round*.


Penn won't have the cardio to do that.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Penn won't have the cardio to do that.


Haha...I hope you're wrong though or I may be seriously depressed after this fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I mean he can TKO GSP but I don't see him doing it at the end of the 3rd like BarryBones suggested.

Anything can happen though, that's what makes this fight so special.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Penn won't have the cardio to do that.


Quoted for truth. No women during training, BJ. Women make ya legs weak.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> WAR THIAGO!


I second this motion.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

KEELr said:


> You're gonna witness history alright, BJ Penn knocked out cold for the first time In his career.


I agree

After GSP wins will he drop down and take BJ's belt next?

There's more than a few other fight's I'm really looking forward to here, can't wait to see Dan Kramer back against Arroyo, he can punch and he's got a hell of a chin, I think that would have been a great fight w/ him and Credeur had he not broken his collar bone. Also, I think Diaz - Guida will be a hell of a fight.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm getting really hyped for this fight now. Not only this fight, but this card which is going to be pretty damn awesome.

When the fight was made I had a feeling that BJ Penn would be the winner, but as it gets closer I'm thinking that GSP will be too much for him. It really is too hard to call.

I'd like to see Thiago Silva and Jon Fitch winning their fights as well.

Should be a great night for MMA fans.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Sinister said:


> Yeeeeeeeah son that's right I'm going to witness history live as I see BJ Crowned the first ever 2 Division Champion in the UFC!!!


Traitor to your nation! JK.. :thumb02: Or am I..


----------



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like the voting in this thread is right in line with the UFC.com text voting.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

War Macheetos!!!


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow! I think this is going to be the best card of the year! Better than UFC 100. GSP, Penn, fitch, bonnar, jon jones, karo, clay and Diaz all on the same card. You cant beat it:thumbsup:


----------



## Ed Rol (Jan 28, 2009)

*This means nothing to GSP*

I mean you kidding me GSP just looking for win over a big name for him to be called a true champ I mean its being 2 years since BJ´s last fight in WW, we all know GSP is bigger stronger faster and in my opinion a more skilled fighter so if he wins he just beated a fat smaller guy than him (who can definately beat me) but in WW against GSP I dont think he stands a chance.
But if he pulls the upset this would be the biggest win Bj can get in his whole life but I don´t think it is going to happen. Lets face it GSP is winning this one


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Amped for this card! Lyoto and Thiago, The Carpentar vs Diaz! Anybody know the odds for BJ Penn vs GSP!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the poll above you is a good indicator.


----------



## CrazyCy (Dec 1, 2008)

hm...both fighters are amazing..both are well rounded and well trained. It's a tough choice !! I like them both so i don't really care who wins AS LONG AS the fight is interesting. I'd hate it if it turns out to be one of those boring fights that both fighters try and make it to the 5th round!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The odds are that Penn is the underdog in this fight. And when yo have someone like BJ Penn as an underdog....there is no way you can go against it.


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a strong feeling that the chin factor will play a big role in this fight. GSP's confidence in his striking is up right now especially after that display versus Fitch. So if he engages in a little kickboxing with BJ... and someone gets caught in the chin, I say the one with the tougher chin wins this bout. That would be BJ.

This is just a gut feeling --that I think they're going to scrap. If there's no KO after many exchanges and it goes the distance, there will be a lot of ground game displayed. If BJ doesn't catch GSP in anything and GSP constantly takes him down, even if BJ doesn't get banged up, GSP will retain his title.

But like I said, there will be a lot of striking, I think.


----------



## hans147 (Jan 28, 2009)

*GSP all the way*

GSP is going to dominate BJ round 1 or 2


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

So pumped for this. Especially as I recently payed the same amount for what i think was a much weaker UFC93. Not that it was terrible but this one is that good.

2 great fights, 2 solid fights and i always enjoy watching stefan too.

Bring it on


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

My week seems to be going by so slow waiting for this fight... I wish today was Saturday.


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

BJ will come out aggressive as he has convinced himself that GSP is gonna crack mentally. GSP is a true warrior and his passion is mistaken for weakness. Expect Bj to rush in and GSP to capitalize with counter strikes and big takedowns. I respect BJ as a fighter but I think he is out of his depth on this one. I have heard that GSP may fight Silva at a catch weight if he wins....Now that is a far more interesting fight and would be close to call!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The Prodigy finsishes GSP Saturday night.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

J.P. said:


> The Prodigy finsishes GSP Saturday night.


:thumb02:

Also.. a little off topic but I was breaking down BJ's stats as a fighter..

LW: 9-1-1
WW: 2-2
MW: 2-0
Open weight: 0-1


----------



## RapidDk (Dec 1, 2008)

bj submitting to strikes round 3,lol:thumb02:
penn turns into gsp's biach,lol!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

I think the drama and magnitude of this fight will disapate after the first bell. Id love to sit here and say BJ will win, but seriously i think if i had to bet id go with GSP.

BJ has some of the best boxing in MMA - Freddie Roach says its the best in MMA. Probably the best BJJ also. I think BJ could handle 95% of welterweights ok, but i think GSP is the top of the food chain WW. I think the fight wont live up to expectations and GSP will win by TKO rnd 3 or 4.

I just hope for a great fight that lasts at least 2 rounds or more.


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

There is a difference of who you want to win vs who you think will win.

I would prefer BJ to win but I would think that GSP will win.

BJ is a natural fighter, a gifted fighter. He has natual ability and learned to control it to obliterate opponents.

GSP on the other hand is an athlete, a work in progress. Although I think he has the focus to overcome obstacles and achieve what he puts his mind to, by hard work and his determination. He has displayed this after his two losses to the Matts. I think although GSP realizes his last encounter with BJ could have gone the other way, he can reflect and only grow to improve himself and determine a game plan to defeat Penn. This time in a more convincing fashion. Plus the fact this is a 5 round bout. I do not think BJ will be able to maintain the intensity that GSP will apply.

My money is on GSP.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BJ is a natural athlete, but in different ways than GSP. His natural abilities -- felibility, reflexes, chin, etc -- aid him as a fighter. 

To say BJ's the "fighter" and GSP is the "athlete" is just silly.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*Effin Pumped!!!!*

Rush vs. The Prodigy - WAR Penn









The Dragon vs. Thiago









The Heat vs. Stun Gun









Baby Diaz vs. The Caveman









Fired 2 months ago vs. The Japanese Sensation


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Frikkin Pumped!!!

WAR UFC 94!!!!!


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

enufced904 said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> Also.. a little off topic but I was breaking down BJ's stats as a fighter..
> 
> ...


BJ belongs at LW...he has not got the cardio to compete at the top level of WW. 90% of his opponents have been mediocre standard. Tonight we will find out!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

bj penn my tko or tap out


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I was really worried earlier because we had an ice storm come through KY and it caused alot of power issues and my power finally went out last night so i got a firend to see if they would order it and they didn't now yet but my electric came back on.Cant wait because this is the first card where every main card fight I really wanna see and the fight I am not that excited about is the Machida fight because I like to see more then 3-5 strikes thrown a round and then running away for the rest.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Did TS weigh in with his hoodie and shades on?


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Did TS weigh in with his hoodie and shades on?


No he weighed in first and put it all back on when machida was weighing in


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Undercard Results



Jake O'Brien defeats Christian Wellisch via Split Decision

Dan Cramer defeats Matt Arroyo via Split Decision


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Thiago silva looks like a dangerous dude. Diaz makes guida look like a 3rd grader. And Penn and GSP make this night a great one. Should be a great night of fights.

Edit: and Machida is the present day karate kid, but I hope he gets whooped tonight


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Undercard Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep them spoilers coming I am at work :angry08::angry04::sad03: I am SOOOOOO Mad right now---- arggggggg


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

is anyone doing play by play?


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

box said:


> is anyone doing play by play?




PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE I will REP heavily---every chance I get the person who does the play by play will get repped


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

what's repped?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Been looking forward to this fight forever.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

this fight is going to be an awesome.

GSP will win, but man, this is going to awesome!!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll do a bit of PBP here too.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope BJ is up to the task, GSP's wrestling is looking unstoppable.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

you got pm!

edit: you too BOX.



Satori said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE I will REP heavily---every chance I get the person who does the play by play will get repped


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Lets go GSP.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

GSP On his way out. Wearing a new black uniform.
GSP looks hyper. Doing sprints in the octogon.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

wow.. GSP has a 6 inch reach advantage..


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Honestly if GSP losses I'm going to kill someone. lol


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

BJ Penn is about to get beaten down and pounded out.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

That was an awful intro by Bruce. "The ultimate proving ground for champions where they will face eachother down for the second time..." So cheesy.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sure are alot of announcments.

I'm just going to do PBP in this post. Its faster to just edit it.

Large cheers for BJ.

Few boos mixed in with GSP's

Staredown.

Round 1 underway. HErb Dean is the ref.

Early clinch.

Still clinched.
GSP Going for a single leg.

BJ's hopinh on one foot.

GSP has him pushed against thw cage. No damage delivered soo far.
GSP lansd a right hand. Free standing boxing now.

Back in the clinch.

BJ's TDD is outstanding

Boxing Bj getting the upper hand but not alot of damage.

Slow action. Back in the clinch.

round 1 I'd give to GSP.

--------ROUND 2-----------------

Penn landing in the feet.
Crowd boo'd GSp when he clinched him again. Up agasinst the cage.

TD by GSP. Rubber guard by bj.

High guard by bj. Not alot of damage.
GSP in sidecontrol. Landing rabbit shots.

knees to the body by gsp.

back in guard. butterfly guard for bj.

some light gnp by gsp.

side control once again.

Penn in guard again.

Crod behind GSp.

Rpund 2 to GSP. Small cut under BJ's eye.

----------Round 3 -----------------

Bj looks a bit tired.

Boxing earlty.

Clinch again by GSP.
takedown by GSP. Hal;f guard.

no damage soo ar.

BJ back up.

BJ holdin GSP against the cage.

GSP TD again.

Some sloppy GNP by GSP but effective.

GSP dominating this fight.

------------ROUND 4--------------

Bj is being picked apart and looks broken.

GSP in sidecontrol. Elbows to bj's head.

Cruxifx control for GSP.

Bj not giving up.

Not much action taking place. BJ is exhausted.

In and out of half guard/side control for GSP. Not alot of damage deliver4edd.

Herb Dean almost stopped it at the end of the 4th. Alot of GNP damage taken by bj.

Absolute domination.

-----------Round 5----------------


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> BJ Penn is about to get beaten down and pounded out.


i hope so man..

send him back to LW..

let him dominate there..


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

GSP is ******* HYPED


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone know if this is streamed somewhere?


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

check mmalinker for a stream.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

this fight is awesome!!!

GSP round 2 for sure..

GSP is outworking him and it looks like Penn is getting tired..


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

GSP dominated r2


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

BJ's Conditioning at question


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Well this isn't a surprise.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

So far dominating r3.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

r3 is GSP all the way.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

So whos looking forward to GSP doing this to Silva?


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe instead of accusing GSP of steriods, BJ should have taken some.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

GSP round 3 for sure..

as someones name on here states..


all in GSP!


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

GSP is really impressive i'd like to see Penn get finished. Dont want to see another decision


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

This is just getting pathetic.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

GSP really needs to finish him and not score another title defense via UD


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

He has finished him, he broken BJ down and made him look pathetic.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

complete domination by GSP..

absolutely amazing!!!

GSP FOR THE WIN!!!

So glad he won..


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Wow, BJ is getting dominated.


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 31, 2009)

GSP is a freak.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

BJ's probably mentally wondering if he should have even taken this. This is becoming a blowout!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

GSP will finish this in the fifth. Herb better not stop this early.

Thanks a lot Herb!! Hah.

Anyway, GSP is on another level.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

It's all over BJ is done, GSP wins doctor stoppage.

GOOD Fing GAME BJ, talk more shit now please.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

thank god i didnt order this card.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fitch >bj. 
just jk but i am glad that happened! bj should stay in lw


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, quite the stoppage.

Complete and utter domination.

Way to go GSP!!!

Silva you better look out.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

so glad i DID order this card..

awesome card.. absolutely awesome..


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Boring fight if you ask me.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> Boring fight if you ask me.


Yes a boring fight watching a man get dominated in his own game. Please don't be stupid.


----------



## capcom1 (Dec 31, 2006)

hahahha that mentally tough enough for you BJ , owned and embaressed ,


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Calling this shit right now(not for the first time, but still), GSP will murder Silva if they fight.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Boring fight if you ask me.


i absolutely loved it..


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds like BJ got his ass kicked. 

I was supposed to watch this at a bar, but at the last minute, my friend flaked out with not enough time to scramble to get someone else to go.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

GSP will retire with the WW belt. GSP is EASILY in the top three best fighters in the world.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

What a beating. Total tooling, and I hope BJ stays at LW.

GSP's on another level. Penn had NOTHING!


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 31, 2009)

Negative1 said:


> Boring fight if you ask me.


I thought it was great.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I was hoping to see a close fought techinal battle but GSP wouldn't let it happen, BJ couldn't back up all the talk and got schooled.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Damone said:


> What a beating. Total tooling, and I hope BJ stays at LW.
> 
> GSP's on another level. Penn had NOTHING!


totally agree..

btw, did you happen to notice Thiago Silva getting owned? lol..


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought GSP would win just because he would be too big for Penn but that was not even remotely close. Second round was probably 10-8. Dominant performance and very smart strategy by GSP. He played to his strength, fought the perfect fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I want to see GSP beat Fedor


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I didnt think it was exciting. Other than the fact of who the figthers were. 

It was boring. The GNP wasn't really that good.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

GSP is no where near Fedor's weight class!!:confused05:


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Alves should be running from GSP not trying to fight him.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Meh. Impressive performance from the "athlete". 

BJ as i expected was in awful shape considering who he was going up against. At least he got a dose of reality tonight. People will no doubt get carried away with this win for GSP. He beat up a LW, the same way he'd get beat up by Anderson Silva. So Silva is still ahead of him in my P4P rankings.

Thiago and GSP will be a better fight. GSP wont be able to play with him like he does most fighters. And i give Thiago the advantage on the feet.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

most embarassing loss ever, BJ better go into hiding for a while. To talk that much shit and get so badly beaten... the whole time GSP didn't say a thing.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> I didnt think it was exciting. Other than the fact of who the figthers were.
> 
> It was boring. The GNP wasn't really that good.


Honestly that's just stupid.


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Amazing fight! GSP totally dominated...Penn was well out of his depth. Who can beat GSP? I hope to see Anderson Silva vs GSP...that would be purely EPIC!!!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Box, you *****. Don't neg rep me cause of my opinion.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

cezwan said:


> totally agree..
> 
> btw, did you happen to notice Thiago Silva getting owned? lol..


Of course, you couldn't hear me laughing? That was AWESOME!!!!!

Another whomping courtesy of GSP. Worse than the Fitch mauling, as Penn was done from the start.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Welp...back to LW...sad night.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, that was about as competitive as Larry Holmes vs. Ali. BJ was OWNED. Completely owned. In fact, Hilo, Hawaii is now a colony of Montreal, Quebec, Canada.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Pure dominance


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> I didnt think it was exciting. Other than the fact of who the figthers were.
> 
> It was boring. The GNP wasn't really that good.


it wasn't fight of the night :dunno:


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Really disappointed BJ wasn't in shape tonight....really think he could of fought a better fight....

He had rubber guard for a bit so that was AWESOME


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I dunnp how good the entire PPV was, I didn't start watching until KARo/Kim.

Fight of the Night is Bonnar/Jones if you ask me.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

GSP: "I wrestle first 2 rounds because bj has boxer shoulders and wrestling makes blood leave shoulders"

That was interesting!


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

It didn't look like a doctor stoppage to me. It looked like they threw in the white/surrender towel!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rockstar189 said:


> Really disappointed BJ wasn't in shape tonight....really think he could of fought a better fight....
> 
> He had rubber guard for a bit so that was AWESOME


I wouldn't even say it was his cardio, GSP was so much stronger that even if BJ didn't gas he would not have stood a chance. A totally fresh BJ would still have lost that fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

wolfbot said:


> Wow, that was about as competitive as Larry Holmes vs. Ali. BJ was OWNED. Completely owned. In fact, Hilo, Hawaii is now a colony of Montreal, Quebec, Canada.


Where does this rank GSP? Obama-status? MLK-status?

GSP is a freak of nature. That guy is scary.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

rabakill said:


> I wouldn't even say it was his cardio, GSP was so much stronger that even if BJ didn't gas he would not have stood a chance. A totally fresh BJ would still have lost that fight.


Of course his cardio has much to do with it. When they were both fresh he was well able to defend the take-down. Look at him with his bitch tits, there's confidence and then there's delusion.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's one for ya Damone. 

Machida vs GSP. Who wins?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BJ didn't even really gas until he already had the crap beat out of him though. He wasn't looking that bad but he couldn't get anything going.

GSP outstriked him, and mauled him on the ground and BJ was just too weak to fight back.

GSP did a great job in the first couple rounds of pushing forward to nullify BJ's rubber gaurd.

I want to see GSP fight Silva now, neither GSP or Silva have faced opponents like each other.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

Well maybe they will make it a best of 5 event and BJ can pick up more ocean rocks and jog all day and all night. Hopefully he will be in shape for part 3 in the best of 5. If anyone says this loss was because of his cardio, do you believe he will ever have a good enough gas tank to fight GSP?


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

The Dude Abides said:


> Of course his cardio has much to do with it. When they were both fresh he was well able to defend the take-down. Look at him with his bitch tits, there's confidence and then there's delusion.


Give BJ his credit, he worked hard on his cardio for this fight. Like Joe said, BJ was in the best shape of his life and BJ even confirmed it. Any guy who has GSP relentlessly wrestling and pounding them is gonna gas.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> Thiago and GSP will be a better fight. GSP wont be able to play with him like he does most fighters. And i give Thiago the advantage on the feet.


Alves get killed by Fitch on the ground, how's GSP not going to own alvez? not to mention that after Alves drops 30 pounds for the fight and after a couple of rounds getting punded by GSP he'll gas even more then BJ did.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> Of course his cardio has much to do with it. When they were both fresh he was well able to defend the take-down. Look at him with his bitch tits, there's confidence and then there's delusion.


GSP stated his gameplan was to wrestle with him. It wasn't so much takedown defence as it was GSP purposefully pushing him into the fence so that BJ was slower.

edit: man you guys are a bunch of whiners giving me negative reps for an opinion... almost makes me not want to stick around here


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> Here's one for ya Damone.
> 
> Machida vs GSP. Who wins?


Machida. Size factor and all that, and Machida's a way better striker and his takedown defense is really good. GSP would not be able to handle his riddum.

GSP just ran up and kicked the shit out of Penn. That was a good old "You stole my money, now you must get it" beatdown. Pretty much expected, actually. No clue why many thought Penn was going to win.


----------



## wilz87 (Jan 25, 2009)

it wasn't a doctor stoppage, BJ's brother stops it. if u watch it u see him telling the doc and herb dean to end it.

disapointed on BJ's performance ive got a funny feeling thats gonna be his last fight.

GSP was awesome tho, anyone else see him mess up his back flip at the end?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He always messes up the back flip.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP has evolved a lot as a fighter and showed how versatile he is. if only I could have had him in my guard mmmmmmGSP is so sexy c'est nickel!


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

All that shit Bj talked to bad he could not walk the walk!!! GSP OWNED HIS HI Y ASS


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

This fight is just more proof of GSPs evolution as a fighter, and his Anderson Silva-esque domination of his weight division. 

I dont think this fight was an indication of BJ Penn being a bad fighter, but that of GSP being an elite fighter. The guy has developed a wrestling ground and pound style that is the best in MMA. No guy in the sport has such ability to take guys down, keep them down, and almost effortlessly pass guard and rain down blows from on top. 

We will see in this upcoming fight with Thiago Alves if ANYONE at 170lbs has the size and power to counter GSPs overwhelming strength and control. If Thiago Alves (probably the next biggest guy at 170lbs) cannot manage to withstand the overwhelming power of GSP, then there wont be anyone in the division who will be able to overcome it. 

As scary as Anderson Silva is, if GSP manages to make it through Alves, I say let them fight. I love GSP and I actually think Anderson Silva would probably win it (though hopefully it would be a catch weight fight) but who else will there be at 170lbs? Lets see a truly epic battle of legends of MMA, in their primes.


----------



## Ald (Feb 17, 2008)

Watching the fight it just seemed BJ was just way overpowered. He may have been in elite shape, but it was like a 5.7 liter engine pushing against a 2 liter. Even if they are both in optimal performance, the bigger, bulkier engine will out "muscle" the smaller one. GSP looked huge compared to BJ, and Alves looked huge against GSP. Glad BJ lost in this sense, cuz Alves would be like Randy vs Couture in size relation. I thought BJ was done in round 2, honestly surprised he made it to the end of 4. :dunno:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Awesome card, can't wait!
> 
> GSP by (T)KO in round 3 or 4.


Uh Huh!


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tough loss for BJ. I was truly hoping he would pull an upset in the first or second but once it got past that I knew he was done for. GSP had all the right answers. I hope this loss is motivation for BJ to take it to the next level at LW. Florian is no slouch. Congrats to GSP on the win and BJ for giving it his all.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

RapidDk said:


> bj submitting to strikes round 3,lol:thumb02:
> penn turns into gsp's biach,lol!


Pretty close on your call here...


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ald said:


> GSP looked huge compared to BJ, and Alves looked huge against GSP.


Alves looked like a monster dude. I think GSP is going to have some problems with him.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Rick The Impelr said:


> BJ's probably mentally wondering if he should have even taken this. This is becoming a blowout!


It sure was. I never expected this fight to unfold like this.



Negative1 said:


> I didnt think it was exciting. Other than the fact of who the figthers were.
> 
> It was boring. The GNP wasn't really that good.


The GnP looked good considering no one else has been able to handle BJ in that way.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Holy shit dude, use the multi-quote function.

Not that it matters cause the thread is going to be deleted but it makes the forum look more organized. :thumbsup:

It was good gnp.....up to a point. The overall duration of it was the real damage.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

BJ weighed in at 168. I wonder if he cut any weight or walked around for the last while at ~168 pounds. As soon as I saw what he weighed in at I knew he only had a punchers chance of winning. Why would a guy cut down 2 extra pounds, or better question why would a guy want to fight a guy who is ~20lbs bigger than he is?


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

after all that happened GSP was to big and strong and crafty, as they size a good big man always beats a good small man. BJ's legacy is by far best served at 155 - beat florian etc. If GSP beats Alves then Silva would be a great match - very 50/50 on that one.

I think the poll on here got it right - about 65% for GSP was probably right.


----------



## LilKwonie (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay Wombatsu....I think you are a big BJ fan yourself...me too. But let me just tell you something. have you been watching the prime time presented by spike? Bj talked so much shit...way too much...and guess what happened tonight? he took all that bucket of shit and dumped it all over himself. He disappointed me big time....one of the shits that he said during prime time "MMA is not about size, strength or weight...it's about skills and techniques....GSP is a quitter...he tapped out on strikes...and i think that's a little bitch.."....come on BJ...learn how to live your word


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

LilKwonie said:


> Okay Wombatsu....I think you are a big BJ fan yourself...me too. But let me just tell you something. have you been watching the prime time presented by spike? Bj talked so much shit...way too much...and guess what happened tonight? he took all that bucket of shit and dumped it all over himself. He disappointed me big time....one of the shits that he said during prime time "MMA is not about size, strength or weight...it's about skills and techniques....GSP is a quitter...he tapped out on strikes...and i think that's a little bitch.."....come on BJ...learn how to live your word


Dude what the hell has what i just said have anything to what you just said....Man, perhaps read the english firstly.

I dont disagree with what you say, Bjs actions were somewhat weird coming into this fight but hey thats how weird BJ can be. He lost now he has to deal with it. That slife i guess.


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

BJ talked way too much crap,

"He's gonna think Im God"
"He's a quitter"
"Only little bitches tap from strikes"

How about only little bitches dont come out after the round is over, now we start all over again when every american thinks thiago alves will beat GSP. Why do so many people under estimate GSP, he has dominated every fighter he ever faced, yes he lost twice but he avenged those 2 loses by destroying both hughes and sera. I dont see anyone at 170 that even stands a chance against him.

Oh and BJ you should go in a room give yourself 20-30min and take your ass back to 155.


----------



## Bigguns72 (Feb 1, 2009)

enufced904 said:


> Tough loss for BJ. I was truly hoping he would pull an upset in the first or second but once it got past that I knew he was done for. GSP had all the right answers. I hope this loss is motivation for BJ to take it to the next level at LW. Florian is no slouch. Congrats to GSP on the win and BJ for giving it his all.


Just stumbled upon this discussion forum and i really need to comment here. The only thing BJ gave in terms of "giving his all" was a whack of lame ass quotes leading up to the fight. I have yet to see a fighter talk so much smack and get so dominated. He wasn't even close to being in the fight. Sure talked a ton of BS but couldn't stick around to talk at the post fight conference. Says alot about his character.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I was hopping up and down like a little girl when Machida won.

My highest score in my mmaplayground history. Nice.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> Holy shit dude, use the multi-quote function.
> 
> Not that it matters cause the thread is going to be deleted but it makes the forum look more organized. :thumbsup:
> 
> It was good gnp.....up to a point. The overall duration of it was the real damage.


Sorry for multiple postings, I'll have to learn to use the multi-quote function to reply to comments from different pages...I'm not well versed in the tools of this discussion forum.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*GSP/B.J. What a battle...!*

...B.J. displayed some incredible takedown defense. GSP displayed some amazing wrestling. A good grappling match. All 4 rounds were fascinating. GSP is the man at WW. The Alves fight sounds great. Machida looked top notch and scary. Thiago Silva was eating some clean shots. A Machida/Evans fight would be very interesting. Both fighters move well and completely different from each other. Evans will surely test Lyoto's chin. Evans should utilize his wrestling. Machida's moving away-counter attacking has been a nightmare for everyone he's fought. It would be a great fight. A shootout. ---speaking of shootouts--- *Liddell & Shogun has KO written all over it. *


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

*The conclusion of the fight tells all. GSP* walks over and gets on his knees and bows before his downed opponent. He even lowers his head below that of his defeated opponent. He offers words of encouragement and pats him gently on his heart.

What is BJ Penn's reaction? *BJ can't even look GSP in the eye.* He refuses to make eye contact. That right there tells me BJ Penn is a chump. Look your victor in the eye. Especially if you want to call him a bitch, a quitter and so on. Acknowledge either that you are wrong, or that you were just hyping the fight.

Instead, he crawls out of the octagon with his tail between his legs, then bitches and moans about vaseline from a safe distance. BJ *IS* a disgrace.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Instead, he crawls out of the octagon with his tail between his legs, then bitches and moans about vaseline from a safe distance. BJ *IS* a disgrace.[/QUOTE]

BJ was weird on the pre-fight lead up no doubt BUT dude, have you ever been smashed in the face and body over and over again for 20 minutes.....

Let me tell you the last thing on your mind is talking to someone or apologising for your actions. He was on the way to hospital....just a wild guess but im guessing that was more important at THAT time. You think.


----------



## CrazyCy (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats to GSP, what a fight, i was astonished by GSP's skills, he keeps getting better and better every time he fights. I also like the fact that he is modest. As for BJ i was expecting to see more from him, i was disappointed. Was his conditioning that terrible? Come 4th round and BJ was tired. Well, at least he tried.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

This was my first UFC event live and it was so awesome. 

The UFC's communications department really needs to step it up. Someone obviously forget to tell BJ about the fight. GSP made BJ look like a journeyman.

We saw GSP at his after party; not a mark him. 

The odds are GSP won't go undefeated for the rest of his career. Alves and Silva are both dangerous and pose real threats. Anything can happen in a fight.

However I think it is clear the loss to Serra truly was the best thing that could happen to him. He can't guarantee he'll win every fight; but you will always see a GSP that is prepared. For a guy that learns as quickly as GSP that's scary.

His strategy is going to that of a complete mixed martial artist. No matter what a fighter's strength is GSP will use all of his skills. To different degrees depending on the opponent. 

However he doesn't think stand-up or ground game; he thinks globally. That's the future of the sport.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

can anyone give me a quick update on what was 'wrong' with BJ ?

was GSP having vaseline all over his back or something ?


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks like I went 0-for-2 on my predictions with UFC 94.

I'm glad GSP won the way he did even though I thought BJ was going to win. I'm a fan of both so to me I merely chose the underdog. I love how GSP won by exposing BJ's weaknesses. It wasn't so much as BJ's cardio being bad nor was it GSP working BJ in a pace he's never had to deal with before. It was GSP dominating BJ mentally. GSP completely took BJ's stand up and kept him guessing. BJ was so dumbfounded that he couldn't even strike back or attempt any submissions. Alves has a lot on his hands.

As for Silva and Machida, wow. Let's just say I have a whole new perspective of that "boring fighter". That guy can bring serious problems for Sugar Rashad Evans.


----------



## Brent M (Feb 3, 2009)

*Jabs...*

The one thing I have seen mentioned very often is that it appeared, in rounds one and two, that GSP was beating BJ in the jab and dodge game.

I heard a lot prior to the fight about the hand-speed advantage BJ would have, and the weakness of GSP's headmovement, but it seemed like, once again, GSP decided to out class his opponent at his opponent's strengths.

GSP's jab seemed lightning quick. Having just seen Machita's strikes was benefitial in appreciating how good GSP was doing (while not as fast as Machita, they were plenty fast).

B


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

zarny said:


> The odds are GSP won't go undefeated for the rest of his career.


Ummm.. he already has 2 blemishes on his record dude.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

zarny said:


> The odds are GSP won't go undefeated for the rest of his career. Alves and Silva are both dangerous and pose real threats. Anything can happen in a fight.





enufced904 said:


> Ummm.. he already has 2 blemishes on his record dude.


What does that have to do with the rest of his career? He is listing two people that GSP may fight that can beat him. You can lose your first 10 fights and still go undefeated for the rest of your career...

I am glad that the fight ended with little doubt as to who was the better fighter. Hopefully this vaseline crap goes away quickly, at least in the public eye. The problem is with the Athletic Commission, and that is where it needs to stay. I'd like to think that the trainer was just not thinking about what he was doing, but even if it was intentional, the NSAC handled it horrifically.


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

Vaseline let the officials deal with it, a little grease on the back did not cause a beat down. superior skills did.

has bj penn ever shown a desire to work or talk and take days off so he hits his peak.

there should be a rule in contract you don't train you don't fight 

as hype and fights go this if not the best then one of the all time best


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

> White fully expects UFC 94 on Saturday at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas to become the best-selling pay-per-view in company history, with more than 1.3 million sales. The company’s record is 1.05 million, set in 2006 at UFC 66, which was headlined by the second bout between Chuck Lidell and Tito Ortiz.
> 
> The UFC generated more than $300 million in pay-per-view revenue in 2008, surpassing boxing and the WWE for the second consecutive year.


Source: http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-ufcbiz-013009&prov=yhoo&type=lgns






Has anything come out regarding the PPV success of UFC 94? I thought Dana would have been bragging by now, but how long does it usually take?


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

It was the 4th or 5th most grossing pay per view.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Seanzky said:


> It looks like I went 0-for-2 on my predictions with UFC 94.
> 
> I'm glad GSP won the way he did even though I thought BJ was going to win. I'm a fan of both so to me I merely chose the underdog. I love how GSP won by exposing BJ's weaknesses. It wasn't so much as BJ's cardio being bad nor was it GSP working BJ in a pace he's never had to deal with before. It was GSP dominating BJ mentally. GSP completely took BJ's stand up and kept him guessing. BJ was so dumbfounded that he couldn't even strike back or attempt any submissions. Alves has a lot on his hands.
> 
> As for Silva and Machida, wow. Let's just say I have a whole new perspective of that "boring fighter". That guy can bring serious problems for Sugar Rashad Evans.


Lyoto Machida...boring?...Really? His Karate-style attack is very impressive to watch. His faints, footwork and complete all-around game make him a one of a kind. Hell- he trains with Anderson Silva. Takes the least amount of damage and inflicts the most. Very true that Evans will have his hands full. "The Dragon" will be the next LWH title holder. Evans will have no answer for what Machida is gonna bring to the table. Lyoto is just too much to handle.


----------

